# Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback and A. baenschi



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

My most recent additions Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback and Aulonocara baenschi. I just took this group out of quarantine (no losses) and placed into my 55G where they will reside for a short time waiting for my 75G tank to vacate and get painted. I will keep an eye on this mix as I have read that sometimes the kyoga flameback males will not color with boisterous or overly aggressive tank mates. Even though they are young, the dominant male kyoga is already showing some color.

This beautiful group of fish came from Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Look like some nice juvenile fish. Baenschi are a very mild peacock so I think this pairing will work well. If anything I'd be more concerned about the peacocks being bullied.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that would make me really happy ChesterB...and that is what I am hoping for


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Time for a video update ... Loving this group...the male is absolutely stunning....enjoy


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Congrats on the spawn! That male has come a long way since April.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Iggy


----------

